# Buddy Boat in Venice? Corpus? Port Mansfield?



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

We are planning a trip leaving Houston March 10th at 7pm and returning the 13th at night after fishing. Day trips only Sun, Mon,Tues. No overnighters. We want to go to Venice as our first choice for Wahoo, AJ's and Tuna but may decide other ports in the other direction. Obviously weather/fog will be a big factor. We are looking for a buddy boat and possibly 1 crew member who knows the port we choose. 50 miles out will be our Max.
If you have advise on any of these ports. (Venice we know) Whats out there? How far to get them etc etc. it would be appreciated. 2Coolers are the best. GOOD TIMES


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Please remove


----------

